

Email Hosting stratergy for a Small Sized Company? - sudevkk

Hi,
I would like to get advices from experienced hands about this. We are currently using Google App free version, and we are almost saturated because of the storage/user limitations.<p>What are the other alternatives?<p>Thanks,
======
TheMonarch
Bulk email, or employee day to day email?

